# Ur Quattro emblem



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

Guys where can I get this emblem? I want to remove everything, and just put the old-style quattro emblem (rear). I couldnt find it on ebay
Thanks!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Ur Quattro emblem (GTi 1.8T)*

Check out the older Audi forums, I'll bet someone has an extra


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Ur Quattro emblem (l88m22vette)*

the little silver square one? i believe i have one or two in garage somewhere...


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Ur Quattro emblem (TTurboNegro)*

no... its the old big quattro letters... look for it in the Audi Ur Quattro model.
I believe there is a member here with that badge in his TT


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Ur Quattro emblem (GTi 1.8T)*

ya you're thinking of quicksilver.... it's a cool thing
been done and all.. but it's still pretty fresh.
good luck finding it.


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

anyone have pics of this badge? i have no idea what this looks like. i was going to say i have two quattro badges that i dont want as i debadged, but i guess thats not the one.


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: (1badg35)*


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (GTi 1.8T)*

it is nice. I also got the idea from Quick...
I was lucky to find a set on Ebay...
Keep lookin


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Ur Quattro emblem (GTi 1.8T)*

Hit up any number of the Audi-centric recylcers, ala http://www.force5auto.com They should be able to hook you up with some old school badging, assuming you aren't looking for NewInBox.


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

gotcha. i have seen this before, just didnt make the connection


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

idk what i like better, my shiny rings or that. hmm decisions...


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

I found some guy in ebay (greece) that sells the badge for around $60 shipped...


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

Forget it... ended.
I found some in the ebay.de (german site), but I dont know how can I buy from that ebay with my current ebay.com membership? Anyone?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (GTi 1.8T)*

You can, one eBay membership is good worldwide


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

got it!
Im ordering this:
http://cgi.ebay.de/AUDI-Quattr...%3A50


----------



## Torinalth (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (GTi 1.8T)*

what kind of spoiler is that in the first pic, and any chance at another taller angle from the one pic it looks really nice.


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

SGI in CF










_Modified by Qu!cks!lva at 6:10 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*

That looks good. Just having that one badge really cleans up the rear. I wanna get one and put it in place of the rear rings


----------

